# Neuer Wlan Stick. Bringt eine Antenne viel?



## sevi (1. September 2012)

Hey, ich habe mir vor ca. 1/2 Jahr so nen billigen Wlan Stick gekauft. Bei dem bricht aber nun ständig die Verbindung ab und die Übertragungsrate ist auch nicht gerade die beste. Deswegen möchte ich mir jetzt einen neuen zulegen. Was mir besonders wichtig ist, dass die Verbindung zuverlässig, sehr gut und schnell ist, auch im 24/7 Betrieb. Bei einem bekannten Auktionshaus habe ich mich nun auf die Suche begeben und bin dabei auf einige Wlan Sticks mit anschraubbarer 5dBi Antenne gestoßen
Link
oder 
Link
Bei solchen Noname WLan Sticks bin ich mir da allerdings seit meinem Getnet kauf nicht mehr allzu sicher, ob das wirklich was ist. Jetzt meine Frage(n).
1. Bringt denn eine solche Antenne etwas, oder ist das einfach nur überflüssig?
2. Liefert evtl. ein Fritz Wlan Stick 300MBit besser Performance ohne Antenne?


----------



## beercarrier (1. September 2012)

die antenne kann im vergleich zu ohne was bringen. am besten wär ne richtantennne, das kann man zur not auch selber basteln. hab keinen fritzbox stick, die möglichkeit das bei markenware hochwertigere bauteile verwendet werden ist aber immer gegeben. wichtig für sinnvolle vorschläge wären aber auch noch ein paar infos. wie weit bist du vom router entfernt ca? bewegst du deinen pc z.b. lappi?  hast du irgendwelche mauern im weg, bzw aus was sind sie, trockenbau, stahlbeton, holz, stein sand/ziegel ?


----------



## sevi (1. September 2012)

Der Rechner wird nicht bewegt und steht 1 Stockwerk (ca. 15 Meter) überm Router. Dazwischen ist 1 Decke und 1 Wand. Nehme mal an, dass es normaler Beton ist.


----------



## beercarrier (1. September 2012)

inner decke sind in der regel immer eisengitter und träger. schlecht fürs signal. hier mal ne schnelle lösung.
Bau einer WLAN Antenne fr das 2,4 GHz Band
kommt halt drauf an was du grad so zur hand hast. musst dann auf den router ausrichten. langfristig musst dich informieren, test lesen, und die angegbene signalstärke besonders beachte. ich weiß das is jetzt nicht eine extrem seriöse seite aber eben das erste was ich gefunden habe.
Hama Wireless LAN USB 2.0 Stick 300 Mbps (62740) - COMPUTER BILD

p.s. wenn du nix aus kupfer da hast kannste zur not auch küchen alufolie nehmen.

zu 1. die antennen liefern 5dbi, die billigen selbstgebastelten schon das doppelte, ja sie bringen was, aber eben auch nicht übermäßig, wenn dein signal nur kurz vor einem brauchbaren wert ist dann ja.
zu 2. das lässt sich so nicht sagen weil die praxisleistung der sticks nicht dokumentiert wurde, die wahrscheinlichkeit das ein fritzbox stick besser ist, ist aber sehr hoch, wenn du dir tests anschausst bekommst du aber auch gute qualität zu einem geringeren preis.


----------



## sevi (1. September 2012)

Ich habe gerade herausgefunden, dass mein Router auch 5 Ghz unterstützt. Ich hab ca. 4 Rechner und 3 Handy, die per Wlan verbunden sind. Wie ist das, wenn jetzt z.b. 2 oder 3 der angeschlossenen Geräte die 5 Ghz Technik nicht unterstützen? Sendet der Router dann nur mit 2,4 oder werden die Geräte, die 5 Ghz unterstützten auch mit 5 angefunkt?


----------



## Superwip (1. September 2012)

Wenn du 5GHz und 2,4GHz gleichzeitig verwenden willst muss der Router den _Dualbandbetrieb_ unterstützen.


----------



## sevi (1. September 2012)

Hab den FRITZ!Box 3270 | AVM - Heimnetz mit FRITZ! - DSL, LTE, Kabel, WLAN, DECT und Powerline
Laut der Homepage unterstützt er es.


----------

